# Remotely Switch on a Android device after it has been stolen?



## criztle (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi, my mobile has been stolen yesterday, for the police to trace it, it needs to be switched on.

So my question is
Is the anyway to remotely Switch ON the android device? and how


I had installed AVG mobile security on it.


can any help please help me out


----------



## Vyom (Nov 3, 2013)

If the device is switched off, there's no way you can turn it on. But I believe at some point in time the device should turn on. How else the device can be used again?
And if the device is turned on and if internet is on, there maybe a possibility that you can remotely gain access to its physical location here:  *www.google.com/android/devicemanager?hl=en&u=0. But there's a slim chance.


----------



## criztle (Nov 3, 2013)

Yeah. We have put it on trace as soon as it comes back on the network..we will catch that person. 

I am asking for future
Is it possible to write code(program) that can remotely switch ON a device.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 3, 2013)

Well, if a device is completely OFF, there's nothing running on it that allows it to get ON again. So, making a device "ON" seems impossibly at first.
But then, older Nokia phones used to turn on to ring alarms, so we do have the technology. But I am completely unaware if its possible on Android devices.


----------



## criztle (Nov 3, 2013)

I just got this
android - How to start an alarm if the mobile is switch off - Stack Overflow

will that help?


----------



## Vyom (Nov 3, 2013)

I am not an Android developer (yet), but I think if you can make a device wakeup for an alarm, you can just make a device wake up!

Btw, for the record, here's what every Android should read *before* their device is stolen: 10+ Apps To Track Lost / Stolen Android Devices


----------



## criztle (Nov 4, 2013)

I had installed the AVG mobile security but its of no use as it is switched off plus the SIM has been deactivated by us to prevent the misuse.

Do let me know if there is anyway other way to switch ON the my samsung galaxy S4. I bought it  in July this year.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Nov 4, 2013)

I can't go into the internal bits as I never bothered to learn much about this , but it seems possible after going through the links that you mentioned

Currently, you can't switch it on as there is no app available.
Besides, there isn't any manufacturer enabled hardcoded setting that you can make use of.
Third, you can't trace the phone if he has already(which he would probably have) removed the SIM.
Fourth, you can't install an app remotely(which have recently shown up in play store due to increased instances of thefts) if he has clean wiped the phone thus resulting in de-associating your Google account.

I lost mine in Janakpuri, July 2011. Where did you lose btw ?


----------



## criztle (Nov 4, 2013)

Mine was pick pocketed in fire cracker market in Noida. police caught few of them (they were hardly  around 10 or 12 years old) and there, two mobiles were recovered but they were not mine.


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 4, 2013)

yes you can do it by tweaking your kernel(saw few days ago on xda) so its possible but very hard to achieve... and it requires a battery inserted in phone...(its obvious that if its stolen then thieves wont insert battery)
Btw you can use aftermarket anti-theft Hardware...(if you are very much insecure about droid)


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 4, 2013)

Too bad to hear ur story but i would be extra careful when i go near congested places. don't wana lose my 32k mobile.


----------



## criztle (Dec 3, 2013)

hello


my lost mobile was online, that means it was connected to internet.

can anyone trace it using the internet?

please it would be of immense help.

<samsung find my mobile> and it is also not formatted as i am still able to login on the samsung find my mobile.

if it cmes online again can anyone trace it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 3, 2013)

did u activated the Anti-Theft feature on AVG?

The Police can trace mobiles if they want to as the IMEI of cellphone will be used in their tracing tower.

on of my frnds SGS 3 was stolen & found after 3 months (with the help of Police)


----------



## criztle (Dec 3, 2013)

yeah but they can't unless the thief inserts a SIM.... the thief is using ...internet without SIM. any way to trace it using internet.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Dec 4, 2013)

try using android device manager, it can show you the location of the mobile


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 4, 2013)

Android manager is your only choice for wiping information , that too only if it set as device administrator,.

Remotely booting up a device. Doesn't seems possible unless the device is specially built with that feature.

I lost one last week . I know what you are thinking,


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 4, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> did u activated the Anti-Theft feature on AVG?
> 
> The Police can trace mobiles if they want to as the IMEI of cellphone will be used in their tracing tower.
> 
> on of my frnds SGS 3 was stolen & found after 3 months (with the help of Police)



The guy must be lucky, police don't usually file a report of stolen cellphone.  They ask it to be reported as lost instead,


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 4, 2013)

criztle said:


> hello
> 
> 
> my lost mobile was online, that means it was connected to internet.
> ...


Yes,  use ANdroid device manager in your Google dashboard.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 4, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> The guy must be lucky, police don't usually file a report of stolen cellphone.  They ask it to be reported as lost instead,



Yeah..I very well know about that happened with me too when my N82 was pick pocketed way back..Police registered it as lost.
but in case of my frnd's SGS3 it was snatched from him (the duo was in bike) thats the reason FIR was logged
and Man!!! Police beat the thieves so deadly in jail...until they pee


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 4, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Yeah..I very well know about that happened with me too when my N82 was pick pocketed way back..Police registered it as lost.
> but in case of my frnd's SGS3 it was snatched from him (the duo was in bike) thats the reason FIR was logged
> and Man!!! *Police beat the thieves so deadly in jail...until they pee*



WTF!!! Like, really???


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 4, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Yeah..I very well know about that happened with me too when my N82 was pick pocketed way back..Police registered it as lost.
> but in case of my frnd's SGS3 it was snatched from him (the duo was in bike) thats the reason FIR was logged
> and Man!!! *Police beat the thieves so deadly in jail...until they pee*


I haven't filed a complaint for my lost cellphone yet , has been past over a week or so (meh lazy a$$ ). Was wondering , if I report it as snatched and ran away , will they log it as stolen or lost ?? THey'll ask me for description.


----------



## criztle (Dec 4, 2013)

I am law student ..so they did register an FIR of stolen mobile phone...

android device manager not working 
AVG mobile security not working
samsung find my mobile working but it only shows STATUS of it being connected to internet.... for remote controls I need the thief to insert the a SIM in it and I will catch it.

my question if the device connects to internet again can i locate it using any app ...
( i have the ability to remotely install a software but i cannot configure it unless i get my hands on that phone... using google play one can install apps remotely)


I am searching for an app that i can remotely Install ..which in turn help me locate it.

@rishi

please register an FIR as soon as possible..because if your phone is used for some WRONG purpose...u may become a suspect in any case 


#lawyer advice

i was searching internet


is this app gonna be of some help?

*www.androidlost.com/#getstarted


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 4, 2013)

criztle said:


> I am searching for an app that i can remotely Install


if the your google play account data is not wiped on that phone then u can install apps (just click install on google play)


----------



## criztle (Dec 4, 2013)

is it good to try?






Android Lost - Android Informer. Remotely control your Android phone from the internet or by SMS. Features: * read sent...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 4, 2013)

criztle said:


> Hi, my mobile has been stolen yesterday, for the police to trace it, it needs to be switched on.
> 
> So my question is
> Is the anyway to remotely Switch ON the android device? and how
> ...


Install this on your Android : *snuko-anti-theft.soft112.com/
Next time you buy any Android then Install any Security Software from here: *play.google.com/store/apps?hl=en


----------



## criztle (Dec 4, 2013)

I had installed AVG mobile security
(its of no use as soon as the mobile gets turned off or SIM is removed)



bavusani said:


> Next time you buy any Android then Install any Security Software from here: *play.google.com/store/apps?hl=en


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 4, 2013)

criztle said:


> I had installed AVG mobile security
> (its of no use as soon as the mobile gets turned off or SIM is removed)



I myself never used it but I used many other apps from google play store and you search for which ever is best that suits you.OK.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 4, 2013)

criztle said:


> I am law student ..so they did register an FIR of stolen mobile phone...
> 
> android device manager not working
> AVG mobile security not working
> ...



Will they register the complaint even if it has been almost 10 days ? I am not the original owner of the phone , bought it from somebody else .
I just used it for 7-8 months with a sim registered on my name. , I have it's IMEI number though.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 4, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Will they register the complaint even if it has been almost 10 days ? I am not the original owner of the phone , bought it from somebody else .
> I just used it for 7-8 months with a sim registered on my name. , I have it's IMEI number though.



Yes they will do if you provide them the IMEI and required details. 
PS: Dont say that you lost a TV instead of a Phone buddy. (Taken from a ADD)
Chill.


----------



## criztle (Dec 4, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Will they register the complaint even if it has been almost 10 days ? I am not the original owner of the phone , bought it from somebody else .
> I just used it for 7-8 months with a sim registered on my name. , I have it's IMEI number though.




Whoever u bought it from..he/she must have a receipt of that phone?

after you buy something from someone you become owner of that stuff..but you have to prove that yuor are now the owner of that phone (receipt) ..or something that proves it.
from where you bought it?

as far as registering FIR ..they may register it if you insist.

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcTZbreowJM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 4, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Yes they will do if you provide them the IMEI and required details.
> PS: Dont say that you lost a TV instead of a Phone buddy. (Taken from a ADD)
> Chill.


Nah , it was just a 4"cher.


----------



## criztle (Dec 4, 2013)

Lost your phone? Locate and wipe the data with Android Lost Phone Finder/Tool remotely. - YouTube


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 4, 2013)

criztle said:


> Whoever u bought it from..he/she must have a receipt of that phone?
> 
> after you buy something from someone you become owner of that stuff..but you have to prove that yuor are now the owner of that phone (receipt) ..or something that proves it.
> from where you bought it?
> ...



I wil pay a visit , and will see if they accept it. Since , it was an imported phone so there may be odds too.

Even the new phone , I bought is an imported one. Bought it brand new from one well reputed seller at other forum. He gave me everything , box , accesories . But there is no bill.
It was bought just a week ago or so.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 4, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> I wil pay a visit , and will see if they accept it. Since , it was an imported phone so there may be odds too.
> 
> Even the new phone , I bought is an imported one. Bought it brand new from one well reputed seller at other forum. He gave me everything , box , accesories . But there is no bill.
> It was bought just a week ago or so.



Why did you not take a bill? Get the bill 1st.OK.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 4, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Why did you not take a bill? Get the bill 1st.OK.



When I asked him earlier , he said the invoice is not available.
However , he is a very reputed seller . I have sent him a PM though , asking about.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Dec 5, 2013)

Geez, what a headache

Registering an FIR is a complex negotiation. More like a game of nerves. Having some reference takes the pain out of reporting. I tried reporting but it never worked. They start playing CID with you. The very first question being, "Where did you lose it ?" An innocent question, you might say. Only that their agenda is not to figure out the (current)geography of your phone but the (past)geography of the incident. Again, what's wrong ? Nothing, until they come up with their verdict, "Report to the nearest police station"

The cryptic talk here implies to, *Border Disputes*.

I tried arguing but it got worse. Then threats began to pour in. Industry best practices. Rather, true state of affairs. The conversation finally trailed off into some monkey talk about _how I will never be able to get my phone back if kept shuttling between local police stations_

In sharp contrast, I asked someone I knew to take care of the issue and viola, they put my IMEI number on trace immediately. Just because I had some friends in high places. 

Sad, really. Not because I had to put up with a low life cop. But because the guy(thief) not only stole my phone, he also went so far as to mock me using my own phone. He used my FB and Twitter account(logged in by default) to post crap about me. The kind, you know, cheap local vocab otherwise highly admired in the working class community.

To avoid further embarrassment I quickly froze my account before changing the password and other account credentials. I mean, c'mon, wasn't stealing enough already ?

The only new year bash gift for him this December should be, an explosion of my phone using a cheap local charger (I had already backed up sensitive data and wiped clean my phone the day before)

Then I researched, researched and researched. And more. I did not know how this tracing thing worked. I have collected tons of resources on how to go about it but the first step is to report to the police. Impossible, then. Those guys who I approached couldn't trace it either. The low life had already removed the SIM. I knew the whole theory and practice of how user data is traced. Useless without the SIM

I dug the internet for a few months whenever I had the time. Thought I'd work up a way to trace it but, without the help of an ISP it is effing impossible. The last the thing on my mind was some app that could remote install itself and let me trace it(phone). I posted numerous questions on Google forums where this guy had created an app to do just that. I can even post the mail here. He very clearly mentioned that once your Google account gets disassociated there is nothing you can do.

Finally, my Google account too got yanked out of my phone. I gave up.

Sorry, for the long rant-y post but it has some useful bits of information that you can make use of. There is definitely some app out there that does all that remote install for you AND lets you trace via activating the phone's GPS WITHOUT notifying the user AND remaining hidden from the homescreen AS WELL AS the task manager so that the user CANNOT install just like that as it'd require an extra hoop to get around that BUT I don't know if there is any limitation to it

You(but not Rishi as his TeH GrumpY CaT always eats the bill) should probabaly look for it as I'm about to doze at this hour. I'll dig in my 1000+ bookmarks and mails to get through to it so you see I'm even doing ypos now


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 5, 2013)

Mr.Kickass said:


> You(but not Rishi as his TeH GrumpY CaT always eats the bill) should probabaly look for it as I'm about to doze at this hour. I'll dig in my 1000+ bookmarks and mails to get through to it so you see I'm even doing ypos now



I don't know anybody in police station. In fact I only went to police station once to file an FIR , @27january , as me and my group received call from unknown number saying that there was a bomb planted in my building , and asked to evacuate it. ( The caller turned out to be one of my room-mate , who left to his home forever , and was trying to play prank on me with his new number. He also switched off teh cell after calling.)

Few of My friends quickly packed their gadgets  ( laptops , cellphones ) and evacuated the building. One of th'm tried dialing 100 (emergency no.) , but was not successful.
I tried it with mine , and unfortuntely it went straight to HQ. The conversation led me to local police station(Gypsy came to pick me up ) , after which I brought the Defu$al squad to the building and the sniffing dogs searched the premises.
Nothing was found , and while the search was on , the guy called in middle of it , saying " haha , !! dar gaya na. haha. !! **** bol raha hu , pehchana ki nahi. ? ) , and I was like , F**k , you. Dafaq!!  For a moment , I was literally like WTF man.!!! 

Anyways , the issue was sorted out and that guy was penalised , and IDK for sure but was probably torchered and beaten heavily. :lawl:
That was my first experience of Delhi Police in a posh locality. I really don't feel like visitng PS , because of their endless sawal-jawab , which bears no relevancy to the context.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 5, 2013)

If you want to file a complaint then you need to go to the nearest police station and file in the manner as specified by them.You need a valid bill as a proof of your purchase in case they recover it and in order to hand it over to you.Ok.
PS: At least do you have the IMEI number with you.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 5, 2013)

bavusani said:


> If you want to file a complaint then you need to go to the nearest police station and file in the manner as specified by them.You need a valid bill as a proof of your purchase in case they recover it and in order to hand it over to you.Ok.
> PS: At least do you have the IMEI number with you.



IMEI number is there , recovered it from Dashboard.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 5, 2013)

Good then run to the nearest PS and file a complaint.OK. Don't forget to take your bill.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 5, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Good then run to the nearest PS and file a complaint.OK. Don't forget to take your bill.



I don't have bill. Will they not accept it without bill ? What if I don't have prof of purchase. ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 5, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> I don't have bill. Will they not accept it without bill ? What if I don't have prof of purchase. ?



Like I said run to the PS and ask them what is needed as a formality.OK.
They will refresh your memory buddy then ask your doubts here.OK.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Dec 5, 2013)

Sorry to hijack the thread but it seems like people have a slightly different but related problem here

You need to have some proof of purchase. Think of anything that you can produce before them. Any records pointing to the fact that you, the customer, is linked to your phone, the product.

If you bought it online then any mail, confirmation of purchase, acknowledgement... you'll have to look for whatever evidence you can get hold of. If nothing else, then just be careful with your current phone at least. Keep the bill. Well, request for the bill in the first place. Install apps that I talked about. Prepare for possible scenarios where you can trace your phone. Try all features of app and DO perform a dry run (see if you can locate the phone by yourself at home)

Truth is, without the right documents or acquaintances it is an Indiana Jones affair


----------



## criztle (Dec 9, 2013)

as far as my mobile status is concerned the thief has not disconnected with my google account so i can remotely install the app.
using samsung find my mobile i can see its status if he comes online (if he connects to internet without SIM).


i found this androidlost.com and i am waiting for the thief to come online again..also i know he hasn't formatted my mobile as yet.(I had put double protection first pattern lock (which i guess he unlocked it) thats why he is able to use internet.... and second app number lock (thus he can't format the phone cause settings are locked). thief is idiot as far as i am guessing (he doesn't know hard reset)...... my dad have friends in high places but that too didn't help.

@rishi if they problem you in registering the FIR ..do you know any lawyer (who is friend of you) take him along with you to register FIR...

while registering FIR they don't need any proof...but  in case they recover the phone... you would be needing a proof...that you are the owner of that phone.

just write on sheet of paper the incident(exact happening) ( I did that while registering FIR) ..and use the word 'stolen' not lost (even if they insist so) I am reporting the truth.. and even then they rough up then your lawyer friend can handle him.

#lawyer advice

just as you lose property papers doesn't mean you are not the owner of that property.. same applies here.


----------



## criztle (Apr 7, 2015)

My device is ON, But remote controls are off.

Any way to trace it using IMEI no.?


----------

